# Rub and Wrap



## smokinbarrles (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi Yall.

So iv noticed a lot of people add rub to the meats the day before and put it in the fridge overnight. 

Growing up i was always told not to salt (which is in rubs or SPOG) a steak or burger to early because it draws out moisture (which it does). 

So my question is does the rub soak into the meat or something like that? And thats why people do it the day before? Not talking about a dry brine. And do you think it has any effect on the moisture of the meat? can it cause meat to dry out easier? 

Maybe the difference is the large fat content in most smoked meats vs grilled?

let me know your thoughts

Thanks


----------



## bregent (Jan 23, 2019)

Salt does initially draw out moisture, but that moisture is then reabsorbed along with the salt. It's referred to as dry brining as it adds salt to the meat without adding additional water that can dilute the meat flavor. It actually helps the meat retain moisture. Salt is really the main player here. None of the other ingredients in rub really penetrate far so they can be added just before you put the meat on the smoker, but many folks find it easier to just add the salt and rub at the same time.


----------



## kruizer (Jan 23, 2019)

The rub will draw out moisture for a while but it will be reinfused to the meat over time and that imparts more flavor over time.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 23, 2019)

bregent said:


> Salt does initially draw out moisture, but that moisture is then reabsorbed along with the salt. It's referred to as dry brining as it adds salt to the meat without adding additional water that can dilute the meat flavor. It actually helps the meat retain moisture. Salt is really the main player here. None of the other ingredients in rub really penetrate far so they can be added just before you put the meat on the smoker, but many folks find it easier to just add the salt and rub at the same time.


Spot on!

Salt is the only one that's going to really penetrate the meat to help retain moisture and add flavor, aka brine.
The rest of your herbs and spices in rubs and seasoning mixes are primarily surface flavorings.

Rubs and such aren't going to adversely affect your meat's juiciness.
The quality of the meat and how it is cooked are the primary players there.
We can help with wet/dry brines and/or injections.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2019)

I ditto all the above.

By the way welcome to the forum.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2019)

Good stuff here. I'll just add that, Herbs and Spices have flavor components that are Fat soluble and Water soluble. Giving time for these dormant flavors to extract and combine is desireable. The result is greater than the sum of its parts...JJ


----------



## smokinbarrles (Jan 23, 2019)

okay, thanks everyone. i plan on doing my first brisket flat in my mes 40 this weekend. have only made a handful of things in it so far (smoked sausage, chicken, reverse sear ny strips, and top portion of a wild hog ham for pulling. all have turned out pretty decent so far. still figuring it out gonna try to run my pellet tube this time.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 23, 2019)

bregent said:


> Salt does initially draw out moisture, but that moisture is then reabsorbed along with the salt.


How long does it take for this process to complete?


----------



## bregent (Jan 23, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> How long does it take for this process to complete?



It takes just a few hours for the moisture to be reabsorbed, but it can take many more hours or days, depending on the thickness, for the salt to migrate deeply into the meat.


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 29, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Spot on!
> 
> Salt is the only one that's going to really penetrate the meat to help retain moisture and add flavor, aka brine.
> The rest of your herbs and spices in rubs and seasoning mixes are primarily surface flavorings.
> ...



so with this being said.. would it be a good idea to go and add the salt first .. then add the rest of spices later on ?


----------

